# How Much Do You Spend On Dog Food (Commercial Or Raw) Per Month?



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I think this question has been posted before, but we have new members joining daily and I can't find the old thread anyways. I am extremely curious how much people spend on dog food, per month, on their dogs.

So please post:

- How many dogs you have
- What brand, or type (raw/homecooked), of food you feed
- And your best estimate of what it costs per month

Obviously you don't have to go digging for receipts, LOL. Just your best guess of what you spend on a sack of food, or on your raw/cooked meals, per month.

Thanks!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I have 2 dogs... a 1.5yr old GSDx that is 60lbs and a 4.5 month old Rottiex that is 32lbs. I feed TOTW Pacific Stream, 1 30lb bag lasts 2.5-3 weeks @ $70 Canadian a bag. So that would be approx. $120-$140 a month.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

1 dog, raw, $30 a month. 2 cats, raw, $8 each.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

two forty fiveish pound pit bulls on raw 

during hunting season I can get large amounts of free game meats 

seventy dollars to ninety dollars average the rest of the time..


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, I usually buy Chicken Soup ($35 for 35 pounds) or Diamond Naturals ($30 for 40 pounds). 3 dogs---Moose (about 125 pounds) eats 5-ish cups a day, Toby (about 85 pounds) eats about 3 cups a day, and Penny (50 pounds) gets 2 cups a day. We'll figure on 4 cups of food per pound. They also get 3 raw meals a week, 2 meals of chicken quarters, 1 meal of ground beef. Chicken quarters cost about 50¢ each, and they go through about 24 of them a month. Ground beef is about $1.50 a pound (on sale, nearly expired). They eat about 10 pounds a month. Oh, I also add an egg to about 2 meals a week. Eggs are about 10¢ each. We won't count the occasional beef ribs, because those are for fun. So.....let's say 60 meals a month (for each dog), 12 of them raw. Of those 12, 8 are chicken, 4 are beef. 8 include an egg. OK (do you like word problems?  I do!).......

$52.50 for kibble (60 pounds @ 87.5¢ a pound (average of both dog foods))
$12.00 for chicken (24 quarters @ 50¢ each)
$15.00 for beef (10 pounds @ $1.50 per pound
$2.40 for eggs (24 @ 10¢ each)

Total: $81.90 a month for dog food. 

LOL, it probably would have been quicker and easier to dig up the receipts! but, like I said, I've always enjoyed word problems  .


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

This thread what you were looking for?

I have one puppy (just under 3 lbs) and he currently gets Chicken Soup for the Puppy lover's soul. I think we paid about 10 or 15 bucks for it and he'll need about 3 months to get through it....so, about $5 a month!


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

I feed natures variety prarie. Takes about a 1.5 months to finish a 5 lb bag so about $7.5 bucks a month.


----------



## Chico'sMom (Apr 10, 2008)

I have one 96 pound German Shepherd and he is currently eating Innova EVO Red Meat, and I buy a 28.6 lb bag for approx. $48.00. Regular price is almost $60, but I have never paid that. Luckily the store I buy from has it on sale once a month, and they send me a coupon once a month also, so I just wait until I can get the good price. A big bag lasts Chico a little over two months.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

2 Bernese Mountain Dogs (approx. 90lbs & 120lbs). I feed Core Wellness @ $72 Canadian a bag. Approx. $140-$160 a month.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

11 dogs ranging from 5 lbs to 215 lbs
EVO, Taste of the wild, Nature's Variety, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul
Around $200 a month depending on the brand.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Sonn84 said:


> 11 dogs ranging from 5 lbs to 215 lbs
> EVO, Taste of the wild, Nature's Variety, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul
> Around $200 a month depending on the brand.



215lbs?? What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

LuvmyRotti said:


> 215lbs?? What kind of dog do you have?


Lol he is a mix between a Saint Bernard and a Great Pyrenees. According to the vet he is underweight and should be from 225 lbs and 235 lbs he is HUGE! I have tried since I have had him to get a picture but I either end up with a nose picture of a blur of him running away from the camera.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

i have a bulldog who is on PX food for her kidneys we get a 40lb bag for $75 it lasts about a month or month and a half around that time..

We have a min pin who just eats regular kibble nothing special so about $20 a month for him

clost to a $100 month for food


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

4 dogs
1- senior minpin (15lbs)
1- senior husky x (70lbs)
1- active 3 yr old pit (60lbs)
1- active 5 yrold pit (65lbs)

Minpin eats 1 cup
all others eat 2.5 cups = 7.5cups

8.5 cups per day - 

I try to feed candidae but they changed so I've switched to Costco lamb & rice ($37 for 40lbs)

I go thorugh 1 1/2 per month so that would be *about $60 per month *give or take.

My dogs also get ALL leftovers from our meals, including veggies/salad.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Sonn84 said:


> Lol he is a mix between a Saint Bernard and a Great Pyrenees. According to the vet he is underweight and should be from 225 lbs and 235 lbs he is HUGE! I have tried since I have had him to get a picture but I either end up with a nose picture of a blur of him running away from the camera.



Sounds gorgeous. Darn, I was going to ask for pictures too!


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

He looks just like a Great Pyrenees only bigger. I have a few dogs I can't seem to get a picture of even when they are sleeping it's like they sense the camera lol.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have an English Bulldog and a Cocker Spaniel. The englusg bulldog eats Innova Evo and 1 bag 28lbs last about 1 and a half month. I buy the bags in bulk because a local pet store had a christmas sale for 20% off but at reg. price a 28lbs bag cost 58.00. The Cocker is on Wellness puppy and a 40 lbs bag last about 3-4 months and I also but those in bulk at 20% off and reg price would be 45.00 for the 40lbs bag. 

Average a month on the English Bulldog would be about 25 and for the Cocker about 10 so total its about $35.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a shi tzu/cocker spaniel/poodle mix that weighs 11lbs. and a Boston Terrior/Pug mix that wieghs 12lbs. They eat Purina Puppy Chow. I buy a 35lb bag for $24.54 with tax and it lasts 3 months so it costs me $8.18 a month to feed them.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I spend around $200-250/mo. on actual dog food, but also supplement their (EVO) kibble with fresh ground meats, chicken breasts, eggs, sardines, and more. The puppy is on Natural Balance Organics, which I think was about $43, the EVO Red Meat is $60 a bag + tax for 28.6 lbs., then I buy Evangers canned for when I'm too rushed, busy, or lazy to cook. I've got a 55 lb. Standard Poodle (female), a 68-lb. male SPoodle, a 15-lb. Shih Tzu, and a 22-lb. Standard Poodle puppy. 

Then there's the cats - a 27 yr. old female, and a 3-yr old male. EVO canned and I cook for the old girl, who won't eat cat food. Never has.


----------



## Tmarie423 (Jan 1, 2009)

I feed EaglePack Holistic Select Large breed puppy and it cost around $55.00 for a 33lb bag.
So spending around $110 is the norm in our house per month.


----------



## lagrandegazelle (Nov 24, 2008)

1 dog (around 45 pounds), fed raw, around 45-50$ a month (but only because she gets salmon fillet and other expensive stuff once in a while)


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

- How many dogs you have
- What brand, or type (raw/homecooked), of food you feed
- And your best estimate of what it costs per month


I have 3 dogs- 70 lb german shepherd, 35 pound beagle, and 20 pound beagle

I buy raw food. The staple they get is chicken quarters, so thats the bulk.

I buy a 15 pack of chicken drunksticks for Bailey which last 2 weeks- it costs about 7 dollars.

I buy a 15 pack of chickn thighs for Kody which lasts 2 weeks- it costs about 8 dollars.

I buy 2 10 lb bags of chicken quarters for Chance, each bag lasts a week- they are 6.25 each so thats 12.50.

So every 2 weeks we are looking at 27.50 which comes to $55.00 a month.

I also buy for them a dozen eggs a month at $2.00, and we go through 2 large ground beef rolls which I get for 8.50 each(each is 5 pounds) so thats $17.00. We also go through a few packages of beef liver at $2.00 each so I'd estimate $6.00 there. Plus a jar of fish oil pills that last 2 months and its 5.00 a bottle, so $2.50 a month.

Grand total?
$82.50 a month. Give or take depending on if I find beef heart or rib bones for them to chew on, but I have cut out almost all treats so the beef ribs replace that cost.

I was spending $50.00 a bag on commerical dog food every 2 weeks, which is $100.00 a month, just for comparison.


----------



## MyDogJinx (Dec 1, 2008)

I have one 40# dog who I feed Innova Adult Dry. I buy one 16# bag about every 5-6 weeks, feeding 1 2/3 cup a day. I generally pay under $40 for a bag, though I am looking at the website now and it is a lot cheaper online and in store. Hmmm


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I had to do a lot of calculating, so here we go.

I have a crew of 12. 

10 of them are on raw. I feed a lot of chicken, rabbit and beef, but I do switch up with lamb and turkey sometimes too.

For those on raw, I buy:

- 4 (10lb) bags of chicken quarters at $3.99 a bag, so that's $16

- 2 packs of chicken thighs, with 14-16 thighs in each pack, at $4 a pack. So that's $8 for around 30 thighs

- 16 pounds of ground beef, at $1.39 a pound, so that's around $22

- 9 pounds of ground turkey at $1.87 a pound, so that's around $17

- 1 whole rabbit (skinned and butchered by a friend that raises meat rabbits) $5 

- A few misc. veggies that I puree up and add with their frozen meals -- bok choy, parsley, and carrots are about $3 a month from the farmers market.

They get an egg every other day so that's around 12 dozen eggs a month. I buy a 2 dozen contain for $3.49 from the farmers market, so that's $1.75 a dozen, and around $20 a month for eggs.

I also use the Solid Gold bone meal now. That 2lb container will last, I'm assuming, 2 months and it costs me $12. So that's $6 a month. 

Sardines they get currently once a week. I buy a can for $2 and get about 6 sardines in each can. That's about $13 a month.

Bravo! brand Wild Alaskan Fish Oil. They get it in every meal and I buy a large container for $19. The container lasts around 3 months, so that's about $6.50 a month.

TOTAL for those on raw: $116.50 per month

For those not on raw are Blue, who because of his special needs, cannot eat it. And Mattie, who is about to go on raw, but is still eating puppy food, per vets orders, for weight gain.

Blue is on Blackwood 2000. A 40 pound bag costs $30 and it lasts almost a month.

Mattie is on Innova Puppy. He goes thru a 6lb bag around every 2 weeks. A 6lb bag of $15, so that's $30 a month.

GRAND TOTAL: $181.50 per month.

To put things in perspective:

The crew was on EVO Red Meat Small Bites. I was going thru one 28 pound bag every week at the cost of $65 per bag, plus $20 per week on Innova cans to mix with it. That's $85 per week. That's $340 a month. That's a savings of over $158.50 now with them on raw. 

::face palm:: I had no idea that was the difference till I added it up just now. Holy cow.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

My dog eats Orijen, a canadian brand of organic dry dog food, at 75 bucks a bag it'll last my dog, he's 80lbs, about a month maybe a week more.


----------



## Tmarie423 (Jan 1, 2009)

MyRescueCrew said:


> I had to do a lot of calculating, so here we go.
> 
> I have a crew of 12.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a big difference. I've been considering feeding a raw diet, but figured it would cost me way more, but from reading these posts I see I was clearly wrong. I'd be saving quite a bit 
Definitely something for me to think about.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

poodleholic, you have a cat that is 27years old? Is that human years? If so I have never heard of any cats that love that long. Is this common for cats?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

kenRC51 said:


> poodleholic, you have a cat that is 27years old? Is that human years? If so I have never heard of any cats that love that long. Is this common for cats?


27 is impressive. I've never known any cats that old. The oldest cat ever was...36, I think. But, well-cared-for cats routinely live to be 20, easily. Not all, of course; it's largely dependent on genetics. My mom has 2 cats who are litter-sisters, they're 19 and doing reasonably well. I've known several cats who lived to be 22 or 23.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

oh, so cats do have a longer life span than dogs.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

MyRescueCrew said:


> For those on raw, I buy:
> 
> - 4 (10lb) bags of chicken quarters at $3.99 a bag, so that's $16
> 
> ...


WOW!!! you get your food for WAY cheaper than we will EVER see here!!! one package of chicken thighs in the grocery store here is ~ $15 and that is for only 12 thighs!!!! 

i was thinking that we were doing so good, we just got 53 days worth of food for $107.92! that is $2.03/day so that is $60.90/month. 

oh, i have one dog, 11 1/2 month old, 50 lb sammy pup and we feed raw.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

wow, are you serious? That is some expensive ass chicken. Are food and cost of living in Canada higher then US?


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I have 1 dog, a Shiba Inu about 20 pounds.
Rotate between Origen, Innova Evo and ZiwiPeak
Maybe averages out to $20/month. I don't really pay attention to the cost of his food.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

kenRC51 said:


> wow, are you serious? That is some expensive ass chicken. Are food and cost of living in Canada higher then US?


OMG YES!!! how much do you pay for gas there?? we are paying the lowest prices i have seen gas in about 10-12 YEARS and we are still paying 69.6 cents a litre, that is 2.78/gallon. a few months ago we were paying 1.48/litre and that is 5.92/gallon. we were paying almost $50 to fill up our hyundai accent!! also, i have not seen any skinless boneless chicken breasts in the grocery store lately for less than $21/kg or $9.55/lb!! even the chicken with the bone in and skin on is still expensive. i have not seen a whole chicken in the store for less than $7/kg ($3.18/lb). also, for 2 litres of milk we pay $3.73 that is 1/2 a gallon of milk. everything is so expensive compared to what you guys pay. that is why it took us so long to feed raw. if i didn't find this company there would be no way we could ever afford it. i am always amazed at how lucky you guys are when you mention the prices of things there! even kibble is more expensive here!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> OMG YES!!! how much do you pay for gas there?? we are paying the lowest prices i have seen gas in about 10-12 YEARS and we are still paying 69.6 cents a litre, that is 2.78/gallon. a few months ago we were paying 1.48/litre and that is 5.92/gallon. we were paying almost $50 to fill up our hyundai accent!! also, i have not seen any skinless boneless chicken breasts in the grocery store lately for less than $21/kg or $9.55/lb!! even the chicken with the bone in and skin on is still expensive. i have not seen a whole chicken in the store for less than $7/kg ($3.18/lb). also, for 2 litres of milk we pay $3.73 that is 1/2 a gallon of milk. everything is so expensive compared to what you guys pay. that is why it took us so long to feed raw. if i didn't find this company there would be no way we could ever afford it. i am always amazed at how lucky you guys are when you mention the prices of things there! even kibble is more expensive here!


I hear ya there! A pack of 8 chicken breasts is $28 here! Gas came down a lot but it is still 76.4. I can't afford to feed raw. Maybe when the prices drop for meat and poultry, until then it's kibble for us lol I may be switching back to the Kirklands brand cause TOTW and most other high quality kibble is getting a little pricey now. There is only one place here that carries TOTW and she just went up in price again. It's now OVER $70 for a 30lb bag.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh my gosh! that is expensive for kibble!! we were feeding iorek evo red meat for a bit and the big bag (i can't remember the number of lbs) was $84!! it was suggested to me to go to a local abattoir to see if you can get raw food there for your dog. there are none near me but if you live near one, it might be a great option if you do want to feed raw.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

We don't have anything like that here. We do have a butcher though but they are very expensive.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok I actually did go dig for a receipt, lol...but here's the breakdown.

2 dogs, one 60 lb puppy still growing, one 90 lb adult.

3 cups each per day.

1 40# bag of Diamond Performance a month = $31 (maybe two, I'm not really sure though, I just buy it when I need it, no set days, so probably twice a month, lets say $62/month)


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

- 5 collies
- Exceed High Performance/Lamb & Rice
- $55 a month. I go through two bags a month.

It's more if I have puppies or a younger dog.

All are doing very well on it.


For training treats/bait I use cheese and hot dogs from our fridge.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

- How many dogs you have: 2, both under 20 lbs

- What brand, or type (raw/homecooked), of food you feed: Natural Balance, small bites right now...we rotate though; chicken soup, taste of the wild, etc.

- And your best estimate of what it costs per month: probably 20$


----------



## 3dogmom26 (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I've got everyone beat!  I feed 3 dogs raw for *FREE!!!!*

I have a 70 pound 3 year old boxer, a 65+ pound (and still growing) 1 year old boxer, and an aprx 55-60 pound 1 year old pitbull. 

My dogs get a large variety of various meats.......venison, chicken, turkey, lamb, beef, buffalo, pork, etc. 

My 3 year old boxer and my 1 year old pitbull each eat 1.5 pound of food per day and my 1 year old boxer eats 2+ pounds per day. 

I post ads on craigslist and have never yet run out of food for the dogs. People give me their freezer burned meat (the dogs don't mind and it's just as good for them) and a lot of hunters give me last years venison to make room for this years deer. I also ask all friends and family to never throw away any older meats and they give me that too. 

*If I ever do run out of anything, it's usually a bone source, so I just head to Walmart and buy a couple 10 pound bags of chicken leg quarters for $5.63 each and that lasts easily for a month or more seeing that they only eat bones every other day.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> OMG YES!!! how much do you pay for gas there?? we are paying the lowest prices i have seen gas in about 10-12 YEARS and we are still paying 69.6 cents a litre, that is 2.78/gallon. a few months ago we were paying 1.48/litre and that is 5.92/gallon. we were paying almost $50 to fill up our hyundai accent!! also, i have not seen any skinless boneless chicken breasts in the grocery store lately for less than $21/kg or $9.55/lb!! even the chicken with the bone in and skin on is still expensive. i have not seen a whole chicken in the store for less than $7/kg ($3.18/lb). also, for 2 litres of milk we pay $3.73 that is 1/2 a gallon of milk. everything is so expensive compared to what you guys pay. that is why it took us so long to feed raw. if i didn't find this company there would be no way we could ever afford it. i am always amazed at how lucky you guys are when you mention the prices of things there! even kibble is more expensive here!


That is crazy. Chicken is about a dollar something a pound and some time they go for just under a dollar for drumsticks. Is it true that taxes in Canada are around 14%? Gas in California is about 1.99 for 91 grade and about 1.70 for 87 grade per gallon.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I think it depends on where in Canada as far as taxes go. In Alberta we pay 5% GST(federal tax) and we have no PST(provincial tax). B.C. pays 5% GST and 7% PST. Every province pays the 5% GST and it's up to the province as to how much PST they have to pay.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

here in the atlantic provinces (newfoundland, nova scotia, and new brunswick) we pay hst which is harmonized sales tax and it is 13% - 5% gst and 8% pst. until last year we were paying 15% tax but the gst went down 2%, 1% at a time. gst = goods and services tax, so it means that things that you didn't have to pay taxes on before, like haircuts and books, now have tax on them! (haircuts are hst and books are just gst) pst = provincial sales tax and each province makes that number, like wynpyp said. 

wow!! that gas is CHEAP!! that would be 42 cents a litre!!! i don't remember EVER seeing prices that low!! when i was in high school (13 years ago ) gas was 55 cents/litre and we used to put in $2 of gas and drive around all night. what can i say, i lived in a small town...


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Gas is $1.39 here.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

txcollies said:


> Gas is $1.39 here.


OMG! we were paying 1.48/litre a while ago - that is 1/4 gallon!!! you are paying 34.8 cents a litre! i don't think even my dad saw that price!!!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Gas was down to $1.38 here, but it just started climbing again...$1.84 now. 

On topic:

We pay roughly $70 a month on food to feed a 45lb, a 60lb, and a 75lb dog. Chloe's food is around $35 and that lasts her two months. Blackie and Rose's food is also around $35 and it lasts them just about a month.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah gas, in the usa has droped dramatically over the last 2 months. Recently the gas price has been going up a little bit.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

3dogmom26 said:


> I think I've got everyone beat!  I feed 3 dogs raw for *FREE!!!!*
> 
> I have a 70 pound 3 year old boxer, a 65+ pound (and still growing) 1 year old boxer, and an aprx 55-60 pound 1 year old pitbull.
> 
> ...


Any Pit pics?


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

15 pounds of puppy food = $40 + tax
2 bags of wellbars = $10

I doubt my lab puppy will eat all that 15 pound, 

50 bucks a month is really nothing hehe.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Just made a switch back to Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lovers Soul. A 30# bag should last me 3 months for Bella (10.5lbs) and Bug (11lbs). It cost $35.55 with tax. So it will cost me $11.85 a month to feed them.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I wanted to keep it at $600-700 but I don't think that is possible unless I buy a real cheap food or don't feed any raw. It is at least $750 probably closer to $800, sometimes I know its been even higher. It varies depending on what I feed (like to rotate), how many dogs I feed, if I have co owned dogs here (usually I'll just feed them even if co owner offers to send food), sometimes cost of meat or kibble fluctuates. Right now I'm also eating the bill on a few others. So here is what I'm feeding, some kibble, some raw and some both....

M 11m 35lbs 22oz, I've tried him on a couple kibbles. I start him on raw almost right away. I actually started him on (home made) puppy formula and kibble, then when I got him home switched him to raw pretty quick. 
F 1yr 26lbs 16oz
F 1yr 28lbs 1.5c kibble
F 19m 28lbs 14 oz
F 19m 34lbs 16oz or 3c kibble
M 19m 40lbs 22-24oz
F 19m 70lbs 34oz
M 20m 45-46lbs 22oz
F 2.75yr 34-35lbs 14oz & 2c kibble
F 3yr 36-38lbs 3c kibble
F 3.75yr 34-36lbs 15oz or 2.75c kibble
F 3.75yr 120lbs 34-38oz
F 5yr 53lbs 4c kibble
M 5.5yr	53-55lbs 20oz or 3.5c kibble
F 6yr 33-35lbs 14oz or 2.5c kibble
M 6yr 42-43lbs 22oz
F 6.75yr 33-35lbs 14oz & 1.5c kibble
M 7yr 42-43lbs 18oz or 2-3c kibble
F 7.75yr 40lbs She's eaten raw/kibble for a long time, then all raw but eats a lot, then went to mostly kibble. 



Tmarie423 said:


> Wow that's a big difference. I've been considering feeding a raw diet, but figured it would cost me way more, but from reading these posts I see I was clearly wrong. I'd be saving quite a bit
> Definitely something for me to think about.


It really depend if you will save or spend more. Those prices are the cheapest I've seen for meat myself, unless I find a sale. It cost me more to feed raw (even with the free meat I get) then it does to feed kibble. You will just have to try it out or calculate the difference. It depends on kibble cost, amount fed vs meat cost, amount fed. MRC is doing very good at that price for all the food.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

> You will just have to try it out or calculate the difference. It depends on kibble cost, amount fed vs meat cost, amount fed. MRC is doing very good at that price for all the food.


I think it all depends on meat markets in the area too. I'm fortunate enough to have a butcher shop in the city that sells meat extremely cheap, and an old family ran grocery store that has a in-store butcher, and their meat is real cheap.

I payed $1.97 the other day for a large package of chicken thighs, with about 10-12 in the package. They were on sale. Ground beef goes on sale sometimes for $1.29lb to $1.39lb. Regular price is over $2 a pound. When it goes to the $1.29 or $1.39, like it just did last week, I really stock up. When on sale, I can get a large 10lb bag of chicken quarters for $3.99 at the small grocery store. When not on sale, I can get a 10lb bag at the butcher shop for $4.99. Ground turkey is usually $1.79lb regular, but goes down to $1.09lb on sale and that's when I stock up.

I rotate my meats, and feed what's on sale. This week, there was a big sale on big thick pork chops. I got a large pack of like 10 for $4. So I bought several packs, and pork will mostly be fed this week, and part of next.

I don't feed a lot lamb, my guys get tired of it quick because it's kinda a bland meat. I only buy venison when it's free, and my friend who hunts gives me a bunch when his freezer gets full. I feed rabbit sometimes, my friend down the street raises very large feeder rabbits (for human consumption). I give him $5 and he skins and chops a rabbit for me. 

For me, it's all about sales and butcher shops for the most part. I feed what's on sale, and I keep things at a pretty steady price.

You also have to account for how large your dogs are, when it comes to price. I have 12 dogs (10 are on raw), but some of them are small and don't eat as much as a large dog would. Amongst my raw eaters, my small ones are 7 and 9 pound dachshunds, a 8 pound chihuahua, a 9 pound shih tzu, a 16 pound shih tzu on a diet, and a 17 pound mix. 

So really, you need to do some price shopping to determine what prices some of the meats are, and check out local sales, to really get some good deals.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Forgot I also go through about 8-15 dozen eggs a month on the dogs alone. 



MyRescueCrew said:


> I think it all depends on meat markets in the area too. I'm fortunate enough to have a butcher shop in the city that sells meat extremely cheap, and an old family ran grocery store that has a in-store butcher, and their meat is real cheap.


There used to be a great store like that near by. Dirt cheap prices it was almost unbelievable. Where I used to live there was also a slaughter house/processing plant which would give bones away free and other left over meats super cheap. 



> I payed $1.97 the other day for a large package of chicken thighs, with about 10-12 in the package. They were on sale. Ground beef goes on sale sometimes for $1.29lb to $1.39lb. Regular price is over $2 a pound. When it goes to the $1.29 or $1.39, like it just did last week, I really stock up. When on sale, I can get a large 10lb bag of chicken quarters for $3.99 at the small grocery store. When not on sale, I can get a 10lb bag at the butcher shop for $4.99. Ground turkey is usually $1.79lb regular, but goes down to $1.09lb on sale and that's when I stock up.
> 
> I rotate my meats, and feed what's on sale. This week, there was a big sale on big thick pork chops. I got a large pack of like 10 for $4. So I bought several packs, and pork will mostly be fed this week, and part of next.
> 
> ...


I try to get sales too. When ground beef was on sale ($1.30/lb) I got about 100lbs and beef brisket was also on sale, under $2/lb I got about 80lbs of that. Here ground turkey normally is $1.98-2.60/lb, got a good sale once for 0.72/lb. 

I feed game meats too so that does help cut cost. I also feed my own stuff but you have to put food into those animals, although we'd have some regardless of having the dogs so I suppose it helps. Some organ meats I get for free too and sometimes get lucky with other meat also (deer, beef, whatever it is I'll take it). I also get free animals when I can too, some people just give them away as they got them as pets or just to get but grow tired of them. 

I like to feed the rabbits whole when I can. I guess if I had small dogs though I'd probably have to chop, chop. 

Well if its free I wouldn't buy it. 



> You also have to account for how large your dogs are, when it comes to price. I have 12 dogs (10 are on raw), but some of them are small and don't eat as much as a large dog would. Amongst my raw eaters, my small ones are 7 and 9 pound dachshunds, a 8 pound chihuahua, a 9 pound shih tzu, a 16 pound shih tzu on a diet, and a 17 pound mix.
> 
> So really, you need to do some price shopping to determine what prices some of the meats are, and check out local sales, to really get some good deals.


Oh yeah I totally understand that part, having more dogs and larger dogs my food bill would be more. What I mean is that it is more for me to feed raw then kibble in general. Even if I had lots of small dogs it would cost me more to feed them raw instead of kibble. 

Some of mine eat a lot for their size too (while others don't eat much for their size). Like my almost 3yr old 33-35lbs eats 14oz raw + 2c of Evo, she is tech eating enough for 2 dogs her size but thats what she eats to maintain. My large female over 100lbs eats at 2%, sometimes less, she self regulates. 

The 19 month old 40lbs male (actually 38.5lbs today) is eating 4%, and the 6yr 43lbs male is eating over 3%. When I had 3 females in heat last month both of them started loosing weight, so I had to feed more. The older male really kicks up his appetite when there are several in heat (first time the younger has lost weight). Usually the younger eats 18oz and the older eats 17oz about perfect 2.5%. Right now I only have one in heat and it doesn't seem to be bothering either of them.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Spicy1_VW, wow you have a lot of dogs. You must have a big house or yard. Where do they sleep? Do they get in fights with each other? If they do, how do you break them up?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

kenRC51 said:


> Spicy1_VW, wow you have a lot of dogs. You must have a big house or yard.


I guess the house is decent sized with 2nd floor and basement. We're planning for the next home to be bigger so they can have a nice indoor play area. 

The acreage is plenty big for all the animals. I mean lots of extra space really.



> Where do they sleep?


Depends on the dog and the day. Crate, dog house, my bed, dog bed, couch/living room. 



> Do they get in fights with each other?


Not often but every once in awhile. 



> If they do, how do you break them up?


Breaking stick

Sometimes just yell at them or grab one tell them to stop basically get them calmed and issue sorted out if its not a real fight, just a tiff or disagreement


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, i seen clips of real fight and the get too crazy. How much time of the day you spend with all these dogs? I would imagin you job is just to stay home and take care and play with all your dogs. You must have alot of dedication.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

kenRC51 said:


> Yeah, i seen clips of real fight and the get too crazy. How much time of the day you spend with all these dogs? I would imagin you job is just to stay home and take care and play with all your dogs. You must have alot of dedication.


I try to prevent fights and keep them getting along. I wouldn't say it gets so crazy but I just try to get them apart as quick as possible. Its hard if you are alone. 

Most of the time I spend nearly all day, every day and then sometime through the night. 

My life is pretty much dedicated to my dogs. Most who know me realize that they are a big priority.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah separating pits earlier are the best. My friend has 3 pits, one of them a Jeep bloodline. Two of his pit fight occasionally. One time i was at his house and those 2 got in a fight and we had to separate them. Once theses pit bit something then its hard to get them to let go. I can say if I were to do it alone it would be quite hard.


----------



## yatesie (Jan 11, 2009)

three dogs.
34 lb bag of purina one.
$29.99 a bag. we buy a bag maybe every other month or so??


----------

